# Buying a breeding male!



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

If the testicle has not dropped by 5 months, it might not drop on its own. Give it another month or so, usually by 6 months they have both dropped, sometimes it can take even longer, but if it hasn't dropped by 9 months, it's not happening. 
The breeder does not sound reputable, and I would not get a breeding dog from them. I would send the puppy back at their expense and look elsewhere. 

May I ask who the breeder is?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WHAT????? That is NOT good. I would thiink the testicle will not descend at this age. You didn't get this puppy did you? Who would do this?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes the breeder should have waited. Sometimes it can take till 9 months of age for the second one to drop ..


----------



## Eklectic (Nov 9, 2009)

This is not a Poodle breeder!The "breeder" eventually replaced this puppy with a 3 month old puppy who, also, had only on descended testicle.Still did not tell the buyer before shipping! The second one descended when the puppy was 5 and a half month old. 
When old enough, this puppy was bred once and threw a puppy with who at 3 months still has only one descended testicle.
There is talk of lawsuit! 

And I am looking for a female spoo!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Well good luck in your search . This seems to be a pretty common for the testicle to decend at a later date than the norm of 12 weeks . I would tell your friend to hang in there... And yes it can be hereditary ...
A female eh?


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, if someone knew that potentially this was to be a dog shown and used for breeding, both testicles should have been checked before sending off.
The other 'may' drop but I wonder if the %'s are not in her favor. 

lol... yes... someone has a quite a few female puppies!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm a little lost as to why would the buyer go back to the same breeder in the first place. I don't know what they are looking for in a lawsuit. The buyer shouldn't have bred the dog , and should not have trusted the breeder. Neither of these people have business breeding dogs.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Hmmm I wonder HA HA !!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think if they are not down at 8 weeks, it is cause for concern. Not down at 5 months or dropping after that? Seems like a line I would want to avoid. Remember, many people want to start showing at 6 months. If the bachelors are not both down, then that puts you on the no fly list.


----------



## Eklectic (Nov 9, 2009)

The buyer was very trusting and naive. She had bought from other breeders who were and still are very good caring show breeders. And never had any problem. And had never bought long distance.

The breeder _had_ , operative word here being "_had_", great mentors who are breeders/handlers for themselves and others with more than a few champions under their belts.

The buyer did her homework and checked as much as possible this breeder. The problem with checking a breeder, with certain breeds, is when you ask questions about a certain breeder, the other breeders will be close-mouth and "protect" their own!

The contract called for "replacement" not money back.

As far as going ahead with the breeding, both the bitch and this now grown up puppy were tested for problems within this breed. Both came up with negative results. So, there was no reason at that time not to go ahead with it!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Than the way that I see it, They did the best that they could . And seeing that the sire was a late bloomer *(Which can be very common) then perhaps so is the puppy ....


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I would NOT go back to the same breeder either. But the breeder is definitely at fault for Non-disclosure.

Its like a used-car salesman NOT telling a buyer that the brakes were messed up. Sometimes they work, other times they don't. The new buyer comes back and says, why didn't you tell me the brakes were bad? The salesman replies, "Then you probably wouldn't have bought the car!"
The guy said "if you told me the brakes were bad, I would have offered you a lesser amount and then gotten them fixed! The salesman says, "Well, I didn't know that!"

The breeder could have/should have offered a very substantial discount for a flaw that was apparent at the time. AND even if it was a hidden flaw, one that might not show up till the dog is a senior citizen, I'd let them know that there is a slight _possibility_ that this pet might need medical attention for this at some time. Hence that is why I am discounting it now.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

If one is looking for a show dog or breeding dog (and IMO they should be one and a same) - than one does NOT buy a dog with a "disqualifying" flow !!!!

Testicles should be DOWN by 12 weeks ! Yes, some may come later, but male should not be sold with a obvious flow without disclosure :smow:

I am looking for a pet and would not settle for a male with non descended testicles :wacko: !!!!

My two friends got 12 week males (of different breeds ) with descended testicles and asked for puppies to be correct in that department !!! 

Good lines usually do not have many problems with that since it is genetic and as any genetic flow is eliminated by careful breeding. If he had problem with testicles to begin with - why breed him ??????


----------

